# Decoding Pontiac Frame Serial Number



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Can anyone help decipher the following frame serial number: K154272
I think 'K' is for Kansas City, where it was manufactured.
15? Is this a date code? Jan 5th?
42 - GTO?
7 - 1967?
2 - Pontiac Division?

I've not been able to find any literature on how to interpret this number so, if anyone has some knowledge they like to share, that's be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

TempestTamer said:


> Can anyone help decipher the following frame serial number: K154272
> I think 'K' is for Kansas City, where it was manufactured.
> 15? Is this a date code? Jan 5th?
> 42 - GTO?
> ...


Do you have the Pontiac restoration book? If I remember correctly there was a explanation on 66/67 frames on I will dig it out and send s picture to you. Doug


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, I have the GTO Restoration Guide. Page 12 talks about 1966-67 part numbers. There's a photo on page 17 with a finger pointing to a serial number. It's this serial number that I'm trying to decode. I was hoping Chapter 1 had this info. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place?


----------

